# Puppy witching hour and fun games and toys



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

He’s such a cute boy.

I leaned heavily on our indoor exercise pen in the evenings. We’d feed Peggy dinner, then let her digest in her pen for an hour while we ate ours and cleaned up. And then it was play, train, and zoomies time, just for half an hour or so, before quiet evening time. I’d sometimes give her the chance to settle out of her pen. As she got a little older, I started clicking and treating for calm. But I didn’t mess around. If she couldn’t settle, she was overtired and it was back in the pen with something good to chew. Then one last potty before bed.

The pen is a nice alternative to the crate. It was in our main living space, so she was technically still with us. She could see and hear everything that was going on. She was still “part of things.” But she knew what was expected of her in there, and found it much easier to relax. You could also tether on a mat. Ian Dunbar gives some goods tips for tethering in _Before and After Getting Your Puppy._


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh! And for outdoor play, Peggy thinks jolly balls are the absolute best:



https://www.amazon.com/Horsemens-Pride-Horse-Jolly-Ball/dp/B0006G57Z6?th=1&psc=1



Not sure what’s going on with those. They’re fully out of stock on Chewy and there’s some serious price gouging over on Amazon. Odd.

Flirt poles are also fabulous when used correctly. They’re not intended for chewing or playing tug, and puppies shouldn’t be encouraged to twist and leap repeatedly.

We have this one:









OUTWARD HOUND Tail Teaser with Refill Dog & Cat Teaser Toy - Chewy.com


Buy Outward Hound Tail Teaser with Refill Dog & Cat Teaser Toy at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





If you do get one, be sure to check it for wear & tear at the beginning and end of each play session. The insides are NOT puppy safe, but it took at least a year before Peggy’s split open.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Basil got whiney at me around 8:30pm this week and I just shut down the shop for a hard bed transition. Very cut and dry. This was her version of having a 11 month old temper tantrum. More play or activity isn't always the solution. Consider the other side of the scale. *More sleep* being the solution. Instead of trying to think about it like play/activity management, try to think about the solution being sleep/nap management instead. 

(My furparents senses we're tingling that was the solution because we had more and intense outside play then usual, a bath, and woke up at 3:30am... So all signs pointed to her gas tank running on fumes. We weren't anywhere close to 8 hours of sleep for today when she needs 12+ so the cranky pants attitude was bound to show. She was a ticking time bomb.)

I take ALL toys and all except 1 bully stick and put it on the kitchen counter corner. Out of sight out of mind. She has nothing to do but go to bed. 

It's like when your cell phone warning hits 15%... You could set the settings lower to try and prolong the battery before you eventually plug it in at the end of the night. Or, you could just plug it in right away... Like communicating to puppy that it's bed time right now. I'm plugging you in. Go recharge.


----------



## GoldieMom20 (Dec 9, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Oh! And for outdoor play, Peggy thinks jolly balls are the absolute best:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Jolly Ball was very popular. 😂


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yay! And adorable pic.


----------



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

What about puzzle toys for dinner to keep his mind active but on a calmer activity? Could use the kong wobbler or a rolling one? Or even just the ones where they have to figure out the puzzle?


----------



## GoldieMom20 (Dec 9, 2020)

naybaloog said:


> What about puzzle toys for dinner to keep his mind active but on a calmer activity? Could use the kong wobbler or a rolling one? Or even just the ones where they have to figure out the puzzle?


We have a bunch of options and use them during the day if he’s awake and not at a time we can go outside with him or play. We do have one of those food puzzles.... maybe we can try one of those at dinner time.


----------

